# TB3 - IC engine team build



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

I have had a few of the more advanced members ask me when we are going to do a IC team build. I do plan on it. I have been thinking of running an IC team build concurrently with the Elmer's build IF I can get enough people involved.

1. It would be a simple design... probably one of Jan Ridder's engines.
2. It would be longer than the 3 months we use for the steamers


Eric


----------



## bretk (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes I would be interested ;D ;D ;D

-Bret


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 30, 2008)

Sign me up)


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 30, 2008)

Most definatley? I'm in. What engines are we looking at? I like the two stroke posted eariler.
Tim


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 30, 2008)

if you guys don`t mind parts made in canada  ............count me in too.

chuck


----------



## Dick L. (Jun 30, 2008)

Sign me up if there is room I'd like to be part of it!

       Dick


----------



## joe d (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm interested if there's room for a relative newbie.

Joe


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> if you guys don`t mind parts made in canada  ............count me in too.
> 
> chuck



As long as they don't fuss aboot! eh? :big:

OFC! I love Canada... what a great country! Spent my honeymoon in Nova Scotia.

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

joe d  said:
			
		

> I'm interested if there's room for a relative newbie.
> 
> Joe



Always room!

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

I think one of the IC engines from Jan Ridder would be great for us.

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

I really like the Linford 2-stroke







or the simple 2 stroke






Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

BTW...

I am willing to do this with a small team. If everyone agrees... it just means we all make more parts.

It will be the standard of making 2 more engines than members. 1 for HMEM to show and 1 for sale for charity or website support.

What thinks you?

Eric


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 30, 2008)

i would like to build the simple 2 stroke, but i will participate on what ever you guys chose ;D

extra engines is fine with me...........

chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the simple is a great engine for our first IC. Not as complex and a few less parts.

I have the plans from Jan, if anyone wants a copy... send me a PM.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 30, 2008)

What about one of Jerry's engines? 1906 Bill This is a nice looking engine. Also his Powerhouse is suposed to be fairly easy to build? 

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> What about one of Jerry's engines? 1906 Bill This is a nice looking engine. Also his Powerhouse is suposed to be fairly easy to build?
> 
> Wes



I love Jerry's engines as well. Only issue is, everyone has to order plans from him. Jan's plans are free. Maybe the next one? I would love to build his V-twin.

Eric


----------



## joe d (Jun 30, 2008)

Eric/Brass machine; Got the plans, thanks. Looks good to me for the team build.

I must admit that Jerry's 1906 Bill rings my bell... I just really like the old fashioned style of it. Dang. Another one for the got to build list. Thanks Wes!

Joe


----------



## Speedy (Jun 30, 2008)

ahhh IC :bow: is there a category for polishing? if so im in! :big: jksjks
going to watch this time :'(

theres always websters engine thats free also (seem simpler). 

BM, is it still possible for me to obtain Jan's engine plans? (are all his free?)


----------



## te_gui (Jul 1, 2008)

So, can one participate in both team builds? I have done several steam but never an IC. I like the looks of all i have seen on this thread.

Brian


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 1, 2008)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> ahhh IC :bow: is there a category for polishing? if so im in! :big: jksjks
> going to watch this time :'(
> 
> theres always websters engine thats free also (seem simpler).
> ...



Michael

Jan has his email address on his web page. Just send him an email, he is very kind that he gives his plans away for free.

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 1, 2008)

te_gui  said:
			
		

> So, can one participate in both team builds? I have done several steam but never an IC. I like the looks of all i have seen on this thread.
> 
> Brian



No reason why not. This build will take a little longer than the steamer engine.

Eric


----------



## JMe (Jul 1, 2008)

Count with me for TB3, pins for TB2 are definitively very small parts ;-)

Jacques


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 1, 2008)

I would love to take on something simple from this build if there is room for me?

David


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 1, 2008)

Linford 2-stroke
Linford 2-stroke
Linford 2-stroke
Linford 2-stroke
Very nice engine 
Tim


----------



## te_gui (Jul 1, 2008)

Alrighty then, count me in on this one as well.

Brian


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 1, 2008)

The http://Webster looks nice also. 

Wes


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 1, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 1, 2008)

Interested parties:

Joe d
Te_gui
JMe
Twinsquirrel
Zuesrekning
PowderKeg
KustomKB
Bretk
Chuck Foster
Dick L.
Brass_Machine
kvom

So far... anyone else?


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 1, 2008)

I will put up a poll for engine choices either tonight or tomorrow. I want to see if there is anyone else interested. I think we have a good group now... so it is a go. Just waiting for any stragglers

Eric


----------



## bretk (Jul 1, 2008)

FYI:

Jan sent me this email on his pressure controlled two stroke, a really neat and slow runner vertical that isn't much more complicated than the simple 2 stroke. It will run down to 200 rpm as opposed to the 1000 rpm of the simple 2 stroke:

Hello Bret,

These days I am busy to make a new 3d CAD drawing plan for this Pressure Controlled Two-stroke. The reason is that I made some improvements based on my experiences helping some people to make this engine run well. I discovered some little critical points in the original design and I am eliminating them with the new drawing plan.
I think this new drawing plan will be ready within a week from now. I will send you this as soon as it is ready. Please ask me again if you did not receive it before July 10th.

Greetings from sunny Holland,

Jan Ridders


----------



## kvom (Jul 1, 2008)

Since this will run longer than 3 months I should have some experience from the TB2 build. Sign me up for something easy.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 1, 2008)

Added poll.


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 1, 2008)

This will be my first IC. That said I will be happy with something like the Webster. If the confidence level of success is that high amongst those that have several under their belt then let's have at it. ;D
               Dick


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 1, 2008)

The only problem I have with 2 strokes is I have nightmares and blisters from trying to start every chain saw I've ever owned) It sounded like Jan was even having trouble with ones others have built. Getting them to run right or not idling below 1000 RPM's?

Wes


----------



## NickG (Jul 4, 2008)

I have just had an e-mail conversation with Jan Ridders who has done some modifications to his pressure controlled two stroke. He is now pretty confident that a novice will get one of these to run reliably, it has massive advantages. No cam driven valves, and no conventional carburettor. He has what he calls a petrol vapour carburettor which doubles as the fuel tank. Fuel / air is mixed to a natural stochiometric ratio before it is drawn into the cylinder, hence no problems with adjusting mixture, atomisation etc!

Nick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmmm 15 votes but only 12 people signed on for the build??

Eric


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 4, 2008)

You've got gremlins Eric.

John


----------



## kvom (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't vote; not "qualified" at this point :


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like we are going to do the Linford. I think it will be a fun and unique engine) It will also be my first I.C. engine. So I will have plenty to learn. I would like to do the Flywheels and the Spark plugs. I've never made a spark plug before) We need to decide how long this build will be. I'm thinking 5 - 6 months. Remember some of us are starting the coombers rotary also. So be sure to pace your selfs. 

Later, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 5, 2008)

I think the build time should be about 6 months.

As far as the engine is concerned... I am thinking the webster would be a good start. The poll I posted is kinda tarnished, 17 votes but only 12 people on the build team ???

The webster may be a good start for us. Simple and not a lot of parts.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 5, 2008)

Personally, I'd feel way more comfortable with the webster)

Wes


----------



## kvom (Jul 5, 2008)

I looked at all of them and, as a newbie, voted for the webster. Regardless of which one we do I'd prefer to do a mill part as I will be taking the milling course whem we're building.


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 5, 2008)

i was thinking about this engine






the drawings are free from david, its hit and miss (the webster has no governor) and it is all made out of bar stock (no castings)

it is just another idea i thought i would throw in to the mix, what do you guys think?
for more info look in the gallery section under david kerzel http://www.floridaame.org/

chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 5, 2008)

I forgot about that one. hmmm choices choices...


Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 5, 2008)

That is a nicer looking engine. I always told myself that if I got around to building a IC engine it would have to be a hit and miss. They are just neat to watch run. 

should we change the poll?

Wes


----------



## bretk (Jul 5, 2008)

Hit and Miss
Hit and Miss
Hit and Miss
Hit and Miss
Hit and Miss
Hit and Miss
 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll make parts for what ever is chosen but simpler is better for the first one I would think. I'm sure our confidence as team builders will grow with our knowledge as we learn from each other and those that have already been there done that! ;D
          Dick


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 5, 2008)

Please only vote if you are building) 

I just voted on the hit and miss engine. I think it is a better design. 

Thanks, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 5, 2008)

Last poll. ;D

This is the deciding one. Please only vote if you are a member of the team.

Eric


----------



## bretk (Jul 5, 2008)

Vote Cast


----------



## te_gui (Jul 6, 2008)

I am in for the hit and miss as well, I have restored several of the full size antiques, but never built a small model.

Brian


----------



## joe d (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in for the hit and miss too. 

Joe


----------



## JMe (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree for hit and mis

Jacques


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok hit and miss, I have one right next to my bench. (Full Size) .
           Dick


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice 1 h.p international famous you have there dick it looks to be complete, have you had it running?
if i,m not mistaken the intake and exhaust valves are 90 degres to one another?

chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

Well it looks like we have an engine;o) I Emailed David for the plans But haven't received a reply as of yet. I'm excited about this one. 

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

Got the plans Chuck. Thanks) I would like to build the Crank shafts for this engine. Mainly because they make me nervous. I've never built anything like that. I'd also like to try and tackle the spark plugs. 

Wes


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Chuck yes it runs well. I have quite a collection of them. I used to go to the shows quite often when my kids were younger and enjoyed it. I have a couple of the M's which were throttle governed an LA and a Z. Also collected a few One lunger marines. I grew up on a farm here in New England and built my house on part of it. 

 This Hit + Miss should be an interesting build. Looking forward to it. 
                     Dick


----------



## JMe (Jul 6, 2008)

I want to make the gears and some little brass parts ( if possible)
Regards
Jacques


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

Jacques, Where are you from? 

The gears were my second choice) Igot a lesson in building them here a while back. My lathe lost a couple   

Later, Wes


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 6, 2008)

Wes do you have a copy of the plans?
               Dick


----------



## JMe (Jul 6, 2008)

Wes,
i am from Belgium
Jacques


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 6, 2008)

if it is alright with all involved i would like to build the cylinder heads and valves, i think these have to be built and fitted together.

let me know what your thought are on this.

chuck


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 6, 2008)

What will we do about ignition?
Tim


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

Birk gave me a article he wrote on the subject. There should be enough info there. I'll get it copied and a copy off to everyone. 

Wes


----------



## te_gui (Jul 6, 2008)

So it seems we are building the hit and miss, is there a link to the plans here somewhere? How many folks are participating?

Brian


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

Check Here This is the list of people and what they are building. I think everyone that hasn't had plans sent to them has a PM waiting for them. I didn't have your Email. Get me that and You'll get the plans. 

Wes


----------

